# [SOLVED] I am installing a new power supply now... a missing cable?



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

I removed my dell power supply and now installing a new one.

I am installing this one:

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3328/2595/-/18832167/Corsair-Enthusiast-Series-TX650-V2-High-Performance-650W-ATX-Power-Supply/Product.html?searchfilters=ae36{Corsair}%2b

However, the older power supply had a cable labelled p15 (8 pin) and it went into the motherboard. Now that i am installing a new power supply, I cannot see a cable with the same label, or that even fits into the mother board. is this a problem?


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: I am installing a new power supply now... a missing cable?*

It is cable number 18 here

Documentation

- I cannot find the cable for it out of the power supply!


----------



## xzbackup (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: I am installing a new power supply now... a missing cable?*

it depends on what dell you took said power supply from. some manufacturers have proprietary power supplies in certain units.


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: I am installing a new power supply now... a missing cable?*

I am an actual idiot!!! It was there all along but it was in 2-4in parts rather tha a 1-8pin lol never mind thanks though


----------



## xzbackup (Apr 27, 2011)

lol


----------

